# Boston Police Dodge Charger



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Boston Police Dodge Charger










Boston PD | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

The decal on the trunk is crooked................ Juss saying.
Pretty damned badass otherwise.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Model was made by Dmackack
photographed by GMACK24 

: )


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

GMACK24 said:


> Model was made by Dmackack
> photographed by GMACK24
> 
> : )


Don't you have a special lens for that?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice work


----------

